# Should I buy a wavesport x for 325?



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I had an X, I thought it was a great all round beginner boat. I think if it is in good condition, that is a good price.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

It depend on your size.


----------



## Durango Newbie (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm 6 foot 160. Thank you for the replys


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

I loved it when I paddled it - about 3 or 4 seasons ago - I'm 6'1" and 170lbs.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I agree, buy it have fun.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm your size and had an X for a season. I thought it was a great river runner, surfer and spinner. If that's what you're looking for than that is a decent price. It's not a great playboat by today's standards though. The X is considered one of the classic designs and is still in production. Used ones still sells for alot. I sold mine for $500. The reason I sold it is I found it unbearably painful to sit in for long periods. I'm 6 foot 160 also. But then I was really stiff then. If you're more flexible you may not have that problem. My EZ is way more comfortable even though it is smaller.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

also i just noticed that you said you are a newbie. in that case, if you think you will be comfotable in it, get it. it's a great boat for an aggressive beginner.


----------

